# Something to Smile About



## jj7957 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thought I would share my results of the last 18 months of refining.
My wife handled the arranging of the ingots, to reflect her approval
of my new hobby. Now I must replace all of her kitchen utensils & bakeware
that I managed to ruin over the year. How was I to know a Calphalon spatula was $25.00?! :shock:

Total weight = 14.7 Troy Ounces


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice indeed. 8)


----------



## jeneje (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice display...I will buy her a new Calphalon spatula, if i get the plate :lol: just kidding very nice job.

Kenneth


----------



## rewalston (Aug 17, 2011)

jeneje said:


> Very nice display...I will buy her a new Calphalon spatula, if i get the plate :lol: just kidding very nice job.
> 
> Kenneth



hmm you just want the paper plate? :lol:


----------



## rusty (Aug 17, 2011)

Better ask Rover to move over, your going to be in the dog house, the Calphalon spatula is no longer available.

http://store.calphalon.com/calphalon-baking-utensils-icing-spatula-set-large-and-small/324273

Nice batch of gold by the way, congratulations.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## shyknee (Aug 17, 2011)

can I borough your hammer :lol: .
nice job I am sure your wife will still give you cake 8) .
congrates JJ


----------



## skeeter629 (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## element47 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wives <> gold is universally a happy combination, according to every anecdote I've heard.


----------



## nickvc (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice...I think she may well forgive you especially if most of that lovely shiny metal came at little cost in cash, I doubt it was cheap in time but worth the effort.


----------

